

LinkedIn app asks for permission to impersonate you? - auctiontheory

LinkedIn lets apps request to &quot;Send messages and invitations to connect as you.&quot; FounderDating is one app that requests such permissions. Does this seem a reasonable risk? (Seems sketchy to me.)
======
DamnYuppie
I wouldn't let anyone impresonate me, I barely trust myself with my own image!

